# Please help identify Garrett turbo



## El Nismo (Jun 21, 2004)

I was changing the exhaust gasket on my SR (JDM S13 blacktop) and I undid the line on the side and out poured water so its not the stock T25.

Compressor says Garrett M-24 AR .80
Turbine side says Garrett AR .64 M3

Is this a T-28 from something? I got a whole clip and it looked stock.
I wanted an upgrade for 15-16psi and I think this will push that. It needs a rebuild there is shaft play and oil in the outlet.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

it is the stock one. that turbo has antifreeze and oil lines. the line that your describing is the antifreeze outlet. your running the stock t25. hey u stay in arlington va right?. cause i go there all the time. meybe we should meet up and stuff and i can check it out


----------



## El Nismo (Jun 21, 2004)

I thought T25 only have oil lines, like the one on my 280ZX turbo.
I'm in Arlington Texas not Virginia.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

no, the sr one is water and oil cooled


----------



## El Nismo (Jun 21, 2004)

So it is water cooled but not a T28. Correct? Like a water cooled T25.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Its actually a T25G.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

and its little.... get a bigger one.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

save up and get a s15 t28..


----------

